# Francis Phillip Biles / Geena Mace Phillips / gbeenie / geenacanblowme



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 2, 2017)

Spoiler: big image, dead-eyed stare



 


Name: Geena Mace Phillips
Born: Francis Phillip Biles

Twitter
Facebook
MySpace

Address:
1565 Country Downs Dr
Norcross GA 30093-2408

DOB August 5, 1968 (age 48 )
(Thanks @zedkissed60)

Geena likes to share e-begging fundraisers for those she sucks up to, as well as posting her own








But that's not the only way Geena sucks up to Greta




https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-264#post-1979600

Aside from Trans Lifeline's Greta Gustava Martela there are many other Rat Kings and other types of troons that Geena defends from criticism and promotes the works (and by that I mean tweets) of.

From Jake "Secret Gamer Girl" Alley




To Sarah Noble




To Paul/Jes Zoe Grobman (See the post about cops later in this OP)
To Manic Pixie Nightmare Girls (her twitter avatar is from that comic)
To Chrystal Hall

To Nora Reed




Geena is as big of a sperg as you can imagine when it comes to social issues.

She was part of a twitter thread where "Power + Prejudice" = Racism




She refuses to believe that TERFS are on the same side of the political spectrum her and her autistic butt buddies inhabit. Because of No True Scotsman fallacies.





Geena believes that the 0.3% of the population stat is only ever used by bigoted transphobes





Here is a time Geena sperged the fuck out on a page called "Nerds with Vaginas"






Spoiler: text



So, someone posted a link to Nerds With Vaginas' petition on the Dragon Con (Official) Facebook group. Naturally, I couldn't let that go unchallenged, so here's what I wrote as a comment (let me know what you think; their link was eventually taken down by the DC admins):

"Sorry I took so long to get here; I had to wait out a post block, which I received thanks to Nerds With Vaginas.

Now, I suggest you strap yourselves in; the Nonsense Train that has been this Comments section is about to go off the tracks.

First of all: Despite Nerds With Vaginas' LYING claims to the contrary, none of this has *anything* to do with their page's name (now, it's true that the name is biological-essentialist and inarguably transmisogynist as fuck, but that's never been the issue, at least not for me; all it ever meant to me is that I wasn't about to Like their page or share their content).

It's their clearly-established pattern of posting racist memes, and then, when rightly called out on it, becoming defensive and denying there's a problem, that is the issue (and why their page is gone). Not ONCE have they taken down a post they caught heat for and actually owned up to their own culpability.

And this gets to the heart of the problem with NWV: They have consistently failed to take any responsibility, and have consistently sought to evade any and all accountability, for their atrocious behavior.
Rather than engaging with criticism, and trying to learn how they can do things better in the future, they have used their humongous base of (frankly, low-internet-savvy) followers as a virtual private army to weaponize and batter down Facebook's normal reporting standards, and thus silence their critics.
They have repeatedly done this to trans people who dare criticize them (myself included; more on that in a bit). They have engaged in deliberate misgendering and, worst of all, have encouraged reporting of trans people's accounts under Facebook's "real name" policy (which isn't supposed to able to be used for that purpose; but that's Facebook's fault). Let me be clear about this: To do that to a transgender person is an act of violence, and no amount of whining by NWV's admins about how put-upon they feel will make that anything other than a hate crime.
(by the way, that's not what was done to me; they *couldn't* report me under the "real name" policy, so instead they mass-reported one of my more innocuous shares until it triggered a response from Facebook)

Oh, and while we're at it, here's a Pro Tip: When you have over a half-million followers, you have forfeited any claim to victimhood, or to feeling "bullied"; particularly when your childish complaints come in the midst of you deliberately targeting marginalized people for harassment.

But that's been Nerds With Vaginas' m.o. during this entire kerfuffle. Their deeply shitty conduct has come straight out of the textbook for Oblivious White Feminism 101:
A) Ignore all criticism from members of minorities for your bigoted content (bonus points if you speak over them!);
B) Champion the horrific idea that, as a white person, you get to decide something "isn't racist" or, as a cisgender person, you get to decide something "isn't transphobic";
C) When criticism reaches a pitch where it can no longer be safely ignored, quietly delete the content with no admission of your own responsibility (since virtually all of NWV's 100% pilfered content consists of old-ass memes, it's not their fault since they didn't write it, right?);
D) Claim the mantle of victim, no matter how much more vulnerable or marginalized your critics might be than you are;
E) Accept no responsibility for the bigoted, weaponized, toxic stew your follower base has become; and certainly don't discourage them from their shitty hate speech (at least when it's leveled against someone you don't like).

In short, Nerds With Vaginas have shown themselves to be spoiled, narcissistic, entitled white Mean Girls.
I strongly urge you to go to their petition; so you can REPORT IT (their first petition was taken down by the site hosting it, when NWV insisted on using screengrabs of one of the people they've targeted for harassment).

After a long history of ignoring their consistently bad behavior, Facebook finally wised up, and rightly took NWV's page away. And away is where it should remain.

#BulliesWithVaginas"

In the replies, I posted a screengrab of their horrifying "Cosby" threat (with appropriate trigger warning).



It goes without saying that even if the Nerds with Vaginas page did actually post racist and transphobic content, the irony of Geena criticizing a group for claiming the mantle of a victim to avoid criticism broke many, many irony meters.

And it seems Geena thinks Carrie Fischer (should she still be alive this year, RIP) would attack... Pepe the Frog? Which I guess represents the Alt-Right. Because all SJWs seem to think that Pepe is a racist symbol I guess.





And what would an extreme leftist dangerhair warrior be without bashing Cops?





Bonus: Facebook Drama and Dogpiling on some guy from Geena + Orbiters






 






Spoiler: archived content



http://archive.md/MaRnQ
http://archive.md/pFv0z
http://archive.md/h39Rm


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 2, 2017)

Stephanie Weil might get called tranny kengle from time to time, but Geena really does seem to earn the title from the standpoint of collecting cows. Geena has had contact with a multitude of lolcows, it really is amazing. They are thick in the rat king.


----------



## fam (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi, Francis! <3

*Edit:*


 
http://archive.md/6RuM8

That was fast.


----------



## Dunder (Jan 2, 2017)

The Greta thread just keeps giving birth to more calves. This is what the third since ICE nabbed his boy toy? We are gonna need bigger pastures.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 2, 2017)

Tango down...


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 2, 2017)

"ZOMG Josh dissed Natalie's hair! He should totally die!"

And they wonder why they have to deal with "trolls."


----------



## keksz (Jan 2, 2017)

Guys please I need +

Some help because I kind +

a forgot how it is that +

you're supposed to use the +

Internet.

I've seen twitter fails before but this one is just painful to read. I'm actually glad his twitter is now private.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 3, 2017)

count the cows.....


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 3, 2017)

Lmao like anyones gonna be going to your house. our users are spergy autists but they dont show up at peoples doors like greta


----------



## Smutley (Jan 3, 2017)

2 beautiful women


----------



## Lorento (Jan 3, 2017)

Smutley said:


> 2 beautiful women
> View attachment 170120



It looks like a dad taking his son (Who looks a bit like Meatloaf) out to see some baseball. But then you realise that they're SUPPOSED to be true and honest women.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 3, 2017)

CatParty said:


> count the cows.....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 170106



Kathleen, Sophie, Ahuviya and Morgan those be lolcows. Hooves keeps lying about the home invasion thing. Kathleen can't spell doxing worth crap, Sophie seems to be wigging out totally, and nobody cares about what Morgan has to say.


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 3, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Kathleen, Sophie, Ahuviya and Morgan those be lolcows. Hooves keeps lying about the home invasion thing. Kathleen can't spell doxing worth crap, Sophie seems to be wigging out totally, and nobody cares about what Morgan has to say.


There's also "Nice Guy" Eddie Cabot.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 3, 2017)

Someone is okay with supporting and retweeting documented pedophiles


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jan 3, 2017)

"Cops are not first responders"...? I'll let people know.  So you don't want medical treatment from the qualified person who is most likely to respond (after firefighters) when you get raped (which all of the ratkings claim)?  
This mentality blows me away,


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 3, 2017)

trombonista said:


> There's also "Nice Guy" Eddie Cabot.


Something seemed familiar about him


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 3, 2017)

Oh, and Katja enters with "Amanda's reprisal has begun." Which I can only assume means they think this is @Manapan 's revenge is putting us up to making threads about people they know deep down hurt Lizzy more than they helped.

Does anybody else interperet this comment the same way I did?


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 4, 2017)

Gen zed evangelist Eddie gabbot has thrown his lot in with the rat king. Lol

Dude has internet radio show nobody cares about where he puts the issues into trans issues. He has a thread here somewhere when he was fielding defense for gen zed.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 4, 2017)

REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE @Null 


 
 

REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE @Manapan 



 











looks like we got a bad ass over here

https://www.facebook.com/ty.felisha


----------



## keksz (Jan 4, 2017)

So this is why I had a big fucking ZERO next to my account name all this time and didn't even notice?! GOD I need to start harassing some troons into suicide pretty fast to get myself some reputation around here!!!

In other words: what the fuck is this delusional ogre talking about? Also lmao at the hacker sperg claiming if they get your IP they can mirror your network and get your passwords. What a wannabe, probably will get a thread himself if he keeps up with saying bullshit like that.


----------



## ConSluttant (Jan 4, 2017)

keksz said:


> So this is why I had a big fucking ZERO next to my account name all this time and didn't even notice?! GOD I need to start harassing some troons into suicide pretty fast to get myself some reputation around here!!!
> 
> In other words: what the fuck is this delusional ogre talking about? Also lmao at the hacker sperg claiming if they get your IP they can mirror your network and get your passwords. What a wannabe, probably will get a thread himself if he keeps up with saying bullshit like that.



"mirror your network and get your passwords"

Yeah, that's a huge sign of the 'tism. Yuge!


----------



## zedkissed60 (Jan 4, 2017)

CatParty said:


> looks like we got a bad ass over here
> https://www.facebook.com/ty.felisha





Dox
Tranny/legal name: Ty Felisha Wysocki

"Deadname": Tyler John Wysocki

Address:
250 SE Vista Ave Apt 5
Gresham OR 97080-1241

tylerwysocki@yahoo.com

Born October 1, 1986 in Los Angeles County CA

Son of John and Loriann Wysocki. Mother's maiden name is Kokis.


----------



## Smutley (Jan 4, 2017)

Hey Francis, it's not just "a kiwi" that's infiltrated your friends list.  

It's like, ten of us.  Happy hunting!


----------



## cowisnow (Jan 4, 2017)

Kengle Crossing!!!!:horrifying::autism:








Smutley said:


> 2 beautiful women
> View attachment 170120


The one in the back, I'd hit it if I were drunk or horny enough.  The one with the baseball cap, sasquatch.  :deviant::horrifying:


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 4, 2017)

cowisnow said:


> Kengle Crossing!!!!:horrifying::autism:
> 
> 
> View attachment 170563



They will now merge and become the Supreme Trans Kengle.

And then once they absorb the original Kengle the universe will finally suffer it's inevitable heat death.


----------



## TremendousBoredom (Jan 4, 2017)

Smutley said:


> 2 beautiful women
> View attachment 170120



I look at this and I would be shocked if the one on the left doesn't have some sort of intellectual disability.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 4, 2017)

CatParty said:


> REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE @Null
> View attachment 170490
> View attachment 170491
> 
> ...


Wysocki has been talking some big shit on other comment chains. These people literally do not do any homework on what KF is. It is this type of pants-shitting anger that draws attention and ridicule. It's been said a million times before, but if KF had some vendetta against people for being trans, then we wouldn't have like half our users. This thread, and many others in the Rat King are the consequence of ass-patting, internet tough guying and virtue signalling by people who are associated with Phil. It is a phenomenon and nothing planned. They made this subforum through a cascade of asshattery that is fun to laugh at. 

Some of the most active people in this sub-forum are trans, genderqueer or non-binary, but they also realize lol content when they see it, and perhaps the "leak" on Geena's list is a genuine friend who jut thinks that Geena is a hilarious person to laugh at sometimes. She may be the personal cow of one of our users. Nothing more.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 4, 2017)

So THAT'S why Tumblr and SA became such hellholes!

(Doesn't explain NeoGAF though, sadly)


----------



## CatParty (Jan 4, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Wysocki has been talking some big shit on other comment chains. These people literally do not do any homework on what KF is. It is this type of pants-shitting anger that draws attention and ridicule. It's been said a million times before, but if KF had some vendetta against people for being trans, then we wouldn't have like half our users. This thread, and many others in the Rat King are the consequence of ass-patting, internet tough guying and virtue signalling by people who are associated with Phil. It is a phenomenon and nothing planned. They made this subforum through a cascade of asshattery that is fun to laugh at.
> 
> Some of the most active people in this sub-forum are trans, genderqueer or non-binary, but they also realize lol content when they see it, and perhaps the "leak" on Geena's list is a genuine friend who jut thinks that Geena is a hilarious person to laugh at sometimes. She may be the personal cow of one of our users. Nothing more.





CatParty said:


> Oh hey look not being a dipshit keeps you from being a lolcow. Who knew?


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Jan 4, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> View attachment 170626
> 
> So THAT'S why Tumblr and SA became such hellholes!
> 
> (Doesn't explain NeoGAF though, sadly)



It's actually a true observation, if you replace "neo nazis" with "assholes". Could be any of a variety of assholes. I was on a strongly libertarian free-speech board once that ultimately went hard Jew-hatin' Holocaust denial. Oh, man -- those are some of the assholiest assholes I've ever met online.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Jan 4, 2017)

I think from here on out KF should dox every single person who makes a threat of physical violence against people who dislike them or disagree with them. They want to be Internet tough guys, surely they can handle the fallout from being dead named when they offer to beat someone up, make veiled threats about cleaning handguns or buying knives, and so on.  They lose their fucking minds over every micro-aggression so it's only fair to hold them accountable for their overt, macro-aggressions.

It's striking to me how often being features on the Farms goes hand in hand with online begging.  Crowdfunding as a concept isn't something I object to because life can be very hard at times and there's no way to plan for every emergency, especially in a country where even people with excellent insurance can be financially destroyed with a cancer diagnosis.  People also have acute emergencies and may need help over those humps.  I've contributed to plenty of campaigns where sudden illness (human and animal), car accidents, and unexpected deaths meant people had to ask for help.

But these people, these Tumblr and Rat King denizens, are not campaigning to cover a shortfall.  They're campaigning to fund their feckless and continually impoverished lives.  So many of them are fat as hell and sick because of it but claim their bad knees, wrenched backs and diabetes were just random things that happened.  They don't keep up with mental health diagnoses and fail to maintain prescriptions for even the most inexpensive of psych meds, which if taken regularly would help alleviate a lot of the mental illness they say keeps them from working. Geena by her own admission in her begging page has been in dire straits for years. Both of them are at least morbidly obese and Laurie looks to be super morbidly obese. Reading their You Care page is an education.  Oh my god, these two are in such terrible shape but I guarantee you they will insist that their pains and neuropathy and lack of breath and inability to bathe has NOTHING to do with their obesity, shitlord, no one in the history of mankind has ever positively changed their health, check your thin privilege.

Seriously, read this shit.
http://archive.md/tK7is


> We are fortunate that Laurie's health care is covered by the VA; however, while I have Medicare, with supplemental insurance, there are still modest copays, which we can afford virtually none of currently. My *neurologist has ordered new MRIs* that I can't afford to go have. He has referred me for *physical therapy,* which I can't afford to start yet. My most-recent pair of glasses, from 2014, *broke beyond repair,* leaving me to use an older pair that are definitely *not a current prescription*. *My tooth, broken in my catastrophic fall last year, is a ticking time bomb*, and I can't currently do anything about it.
> 
> I'm not asking for help with any of the above; what I'm asking for is the _chance_ for us to right our ship. And right now, what that means is getting Laurie on the road for Lyft. She is eligible for one of their rental cars, for which we've paid the down payment. It's not the most stable form of income; *but Laurie's knee injuries* (for which the VA still hasn't given her an MRI) severely hamper her employability at regular jobs right now. There really isn't another way right now.
> 
> ...


Yeah, this isn't a bump in the road.  This is a chronic problem, especially when you factor in that they evidently could afford a honeymoon in January of 2016, but lacked funds to repair a cracked tooth broken a year prior or funds to pay for a $59 optometrist visit at Walmart and a $20 pair of Zenni optical glasses to replace the ones she broke beyond repair.  These two have made a choice to live a parasitic lifestyle.   But no worries, y'all - Geena has the money to afford a gun and ammunition and the vigor to clean it so she's got that going for her.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 4, 2017)

CatParty said:


> REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE @Null
> View attachment 170490
> View attachment 170491
> 
> ...







O-Okay
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/eden-belmont-zach-bradley-xakkun-xak-kun-scabbed-angel-16.27309/


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi Geena.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Jan 5, 2017)

Oh noes, people have found stuff you put freely available online!  

There's some sort of asspat-outrage economy flowchart thing going on here.  If only I had a CADD qualification...


----------



## CatParty (Jan 5, 2017)

Spoiler: photo dump


----------



## Positron (Jan 5, 2017)

Francis, you belong more to DreamWork Studio than Disnleyland.


----------



## lindsayfan (Jan 5, 2017)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> [a big fat Geena-sized serving of truth]



Absolutely spot on. These people inhabit deep, deep echelons of loserdom so far from any ray of hope that it would have been hard to suspect they even existed if we didn't have them threatening us on their disgusting facebook accounts.

Geena and her other grotesque online "friends" are losers at life who've dug themselves down into hells of their own making, and now lash out and threaten-- threaten!  lol!  these barely-alive, mostly-paralyzed-by-their-own-life-choices sacks of suet THREATEN-- anyone who so much as observes their pitiful circumstances.

I just don't understand how people like this can look in a mirror, or at the heinous and hideous images of themselves they post online, and look at their bank accounts and their shitty apartments and side tables full of pill containers, or the greased-stained pastel tents they cover their deformed, food-punished post-sexual bodies with...

...at the absolute incontrovertible judgement offered by the _physical_ _wreckage_ of their lives...

...and decide the source of their suffering and the problem they need to prioritize is a bunch of strangers on an internet forum somewhere.


----------



## m0rnutz (Jan 7, 2017)

I have a question. How is it they can walk around Disneyland and climb aboard boats with no problem, but they need a rascal scooter to patrol a navy museum?

I'm calling bullshit on the knee pain.


----------



## Lorento (Jan 7, 2017)

CatParty said:


>



I like to think this fellow just told Mickey that he's actually a woman and Mickey's trying to do the Tommy Wiseau 'What a Story' face

Look!


----------



## Wisseau (Jan 7, 2017)

I just find the rabbit hole that is the endless rat king debacle to be fascinating. 

Big talk from people that cry and throw bitch fits if someone so much as commits the high crime of "misgendering" their manly, potato-faced asses, lmao.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## keksz (Jan 12, 2017)

"Don't waste time trying to make everyone understanding you". random.txt material right there


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 20, 2017)

Cow crossover


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 20, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Cow crossover
> 
> View attachment 179237



Welcome back Geena!


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## GS 281 (Feb 11, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 179887


Only someone who is a true female at heart could talk like this.


----------



## m0rnutz (Feb 11, 2017)

If we're the floaters, does that make Geena the clog...?


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 11, 2017)

@m0rnutz





lmao we were on our way to facing arrest and civil suit.


----------



## m0rnutz (Feb 11, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> lmao we were on our way to facing arrest and civil suit.


Feds are going to be knocking on my door any second now.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 11, 2017)

m0rnutz said:


> Feds are going to be knocking on my tree any second now.



FTFY
wait, is that racist to Squirrelkin? I wouldn't want to be like Geena


----------



## repentance (Feb 11, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> @m0rnutz
> 
> View attachment 180260
> 
> lmao we were on our way to facing arrest and civil suit.



She's been listening to Tommy too much.


----------



## Ulfric Stormcloak (Feb 12, 2017)

The fuck is with the + signs? This bitch gots aids?


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 19, 2017)

Cow crossover with NekoArc and others.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 19, 2017)

Lmao do they hunk they closed us down?


----------



## keksz (Feb 19, 2017)

> Sinner Titan

Welp that's someone I'd want to share all my sensitive data with, for sure. Really, whoever did it has no one to blame but themselves. Next thing we know they'll be complaining @Satan has scammed them out of their well earned cash.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 19, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Lmao do they hunk they closed us down?



A retarded failed porn actor with AIDS dementia assisted by a GamerGate shitlord accomplished what they couldn't.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 23, 2017)

Border Laws are racist


 

Cow crossover with that lady riding Assigned Males coattails into the limelight


 

Mad at Bill Maher and Milo Yipyapmopman


 

Neither Maher nor you guys did shit about Milo, he ruined himself with help from reporters.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 23, 2017)

Geena needs to lol calm down


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 23, 2017)

Bill Maher is more like Milo than he may care to believe.  I cut both of them a fair amount of slack despite their repellent personal characteristics solely because I like seeing the kind of people they piss off get pissed off.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 26, 2017)

Still upset about Maher




Boosting a series of manthreading tweets from Kat Cross


 

I haven't checked Labelle's thread in a while so this image might already be there but the irony is too delicious coming from the comic that frequently joked about or referenced
the genitalia of trans children.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 26, 2017)

I wonder what percent of teenage boys would just say "yea I'm a tranny" just to get to use the girl's locker room...


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 28, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> I wonder what percent of future rat kings would just say "yea I'm a tranny" just to get to use the girl's locker room...



ftfy
also the answer is 100%


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 28, 2017)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/rat-king-general.19686/page-19#post-2090475
One of Geena's whiteknights from the meltdown that happened on page 1 now has a random profile in the Rat King General thread.

Hey Geena, if you read this post tell your friend Jason Allen Robinson from Holt, Michigan that he'd probably have his own thread if he had a longer history of internet drama.


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 6, 2017)

Cow crossovers.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 6, 2017)

Hellfire said:


>





Hellfire said:


>





Hellfire said:


>



Dear god, Geena is by far one of the most bitter, condescending, paranoid, and unpleasant people I've encountered online. She's right up their with Nora Reed.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 6, 2017)

Anyone ever notice we don't have a Blaire White thread? The answer someone gives regarding why we don't will tell a lot about whether someone is a lolcow or not. We don't because KF isn't on a jihad against trans people. It is just that there are A LOT of trans people who have swallowed the pink-and-blue pill and have accepted this warped ideology that smells like feminism with a dick attached. What I mean is that these people have accepted this victim mentality. Self-improvement is rejected and "self-care" is vaunted. So basically, rather than going to college or learning a skilled trade, the response is that the system is at fault so the options are be victimized or fight, with no consideration of a.) the fact many transwomen are successful people and b.) it is possible to walk against the wind. Rather, they find collegiality among those who buckle at the first gentle breeze. The best feeling in life is when you beat the odds and you take your sore ass home after working to beat them. These people have the opportunity to feel that feeling but they would rather whine and not fight, hence, why feel sympathy?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 6, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Anyone ever notice we don't have a Blaire White thread? The answer someone gives regarding why we don't will tell a lot about whether someone is a lolcow or not. We don't because KF isn't on a jihad against trans people. It is just that there are A LOT of trans people who have swallowed the pink-and-blue pill and have accepted this warped ideology that smells like feminism with a dick attached. What I mean is that these people have accepted this victim mentality. Self-improvement is rejected and "self-care" is vaunted. So basically, rather than going to college or learning a skilled trade, the response is that the system is at fault so the options are be victimized or fight, with no consideration of a.) the fact many transwomen are successful people and b.) it is possible to walk against the wind. Rather, they find collegiality among those who buckle at the first gentle breeze. The best feeling in life is when you beat the odds and you take your sore ass home after working to beat them. These people have the opportunity to feel that feeling but they would rather whine and not fight, hence, why feel sympathy?



These peoples excuse would be something like Blaire just being one of our tokens because she hates trannies too. But really, we all know we've seen more implicitly (and some explicitly) anti-Trans opinions and commentary from members of this weird so-called activist group that Geena supports.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 6, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> These peoples excuse would be something like Blaire just being one of our tokens because she hates trannies too. But really, we all know we've seen more implicitly (and some explicitly) anti-Trans opinions and commentary from members of this weird so-called activist group that Geena supports.


Geena is an Uncle Tammy. Geena wants everyone to be a house tranny for Matsa Greta.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 13, 2017)

Cow Crossover with the Walmart Hooker


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 15, 2017)

Hellfire said:


>



>Hill Shill
>Bernie Bro Hater/conspiracy theorist
>Complaining about anointed ones.

.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Apr 15, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> These peoples excuse would be something like Blaire just being one of our tokens because she hates trannies too. But really, we all know we've seen more implicitly (and some explicitly) anti-Trans opinions and commentary from members of this weird so-called activist group that Geena supports.





yawning sneasel said:


> Geena is an Uncle Tammy. Geena wants everyone to be a house tranny for Matsa Greta.


The contrast between White and these Die Cis-Scum, semen hungry pigs is that White is setting out to do what she said she would do while these perverts exploit the trans/LGBTQIA as a place to assert their truly toxic masculinity.
LOL, Geena is basically  an MRA cis-reject.



yawning sneasel said:


> I wonder what percent of teenage boys would just say "yea I'm a tranny" just to get to use the girl's locker room...


Sounds like a dream sequence from Porky's, except it's men of all ages.


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 23, 2017)

He linked to a sperg RRREEEEing for 80+ tweets. https://twitter.com/alexandraerin/status/856124632134541316


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 23, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 209995
> 
> He linked to a sperg RRREEEEing for 80+ tweets. https://twitter.com/alexandraerin/status/856124632134541316
> 
> View attachment 209998



I'm still not sure what a long-winded ramble about people being assholes in multiplayer vidya has to do with us making fun of people like Geena.


----------



## lindsayfan (Apr 24, 2017)

Imagine being such a complete and utter loser at everything that the Twitter profile pic YOU CHOOSE FOR YOURSELF is a fatal self-own.

Seriously... what possible cruel thing could anyone say about this person that would be more humiliating and hurtful to their self-image than this photo is?


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 24, 2017)

lindsayfan said:


> Imagine being such a complete and utter loser at everything that the Twitter profile pic you choose for yourself is a fatal self-own.
> 
> Seriously... what possible cruel thing could anyone say about this person that would be more humiliating and hurtful to their self-image than this photo is?


----------



## lindsayfan (Apr 24, 2017)

oh my god, i'm almost speechless.

the glasses lenses coated in a quarter-inch layer of sebum grease is the touch that puts the whole horrifying image over the edge. jesus lord... his tiny porcine imbecile's eyes look like tadpoles swimming inside oily, foggy little fishtanks.

If I worked in a restaurant and this pig-in-a-wig came in for "date night" I would just take off my apron and quit my job.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Apr 24, 2017)

Just a guess, but I'm just going to assume Frank and his dinner companions see tipping as a social construct.


----------



## m0rnutz (Apr 29, 2017)

What is this bullshit.


----------



## Jaimas (Apr 29, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Anyone ever notice we don't have a Blaire White thread? The answer someone gives regarding why we don't will tell a lot about whether someone is a lolcow or not. We don't because KF isn't on a jihad against trans people. It is just that there are A LOT of trans people who have swallowed the pink-and-blue pill and have accepted this warped ideology that smells like feminism with a dick attached. What I mean is that these people have accepted this victim mentality. Self-improvement is rejected and "self-care" is vaunted. So basically, rather than going to college or learning a skilled trade, the response is that the system is at fault so the options are be victimized or fight, with no consideration of a.) the fact many transwomen are successful people and b.) it is possible to walk against the wind. Rather, they find collegiality among those who buckle at the first gentle breeze. The best feeling in life is when you beat the odds and you take your sore ass home after working to beat them. These people have the opportunity to feel that feeling but they would rather whine and not fight, hence, why feel sympathy?



That would be because Blaire White is _actually_ trans, and not an ascended fetishist like roughly 90% of the allegedly-transgendered cows we cover. You wanna know how you can tell the difference? Because Blaire White isn't pushing the idea of dozens of fucking genders, advocating children transitioning, or using her trans status to push normalization of fucked-up sexual pathologies. Blaire White isn't someone trying to water down a legitimate fucking medical condition into something they can use to pontificate about and why they're more important than you. 

She's also not trying to make the argument that mainstream society should change entirely to benefit 0.005% (at best) of it at the cost of _literally everyone else_, like every other _fucking_ genderspecial we cover. Every single one of these fucks reads exactly the fucking same: Unwashed ascended fetishist at best, simpering dumbfuck claiming transgenderism for oppression points at worst.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 29, 2017)

m0rnutz said:


> View attachment 212559
> 
> What is this bullshit.



idk but I thought I read some other SJW-types saying that face app was problematic, so Geena is now Problematic too.


----------



## Hellfire (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 10, 2017)

Geena Update Time!


 
More crowdfunding Medical bills



 
Geena really does hate trannies, she thinks all of us are unhireable and should die!



 
[Citation Needed]


----------



## lindsayfan (May 13, 2017)

Latest e-beg update is a hoot. Geeeeena is such a fat shitheap her ankles are giving way (she is _wont _to fall in the bathroom because going potty is the only time she gets up and walks anywhere). That means her gross old partner can't work now, b/c it has to stay home and walk geeeeeeeeeena to the bathroom. 



> *Posted on April 16, 2017*
> So, I kicked off my weekend right: Late Friday night, I fell down in the bathroom (as I am wont to do), and twisted my right ankle (which is already the worse one) pretty badly. Laurie left her evening driving to come take me to the ER (we still had to call EMTs to help me make it to the car).
> The NP at the hospital described what I have as a "bad sprain"; she sent me home with a gel splint and a prescription.
> 
> ...



"ride out this storm," lol. The storm is YOUR LIFE, gina. The storm is YOUR BOTTOMLESS FAILURE.


----------



## Hellfire (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 22, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 223867
> View attachment 223869
> View attachment 223870



What's the context on the Rep's tweet?


----------



## Hellfire (May 22, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> What's the context on the Rep's tweet?


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 22, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 223879
> View attachment 223880
> 
> View attachment 223881



A skinny jeans wearing Austin cuck, gotcha.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 21, 2017)

New twitter profile pic and header image


 

She still hates da popo


 


 

And also Geena is still a fascist.


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 16, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


>


No, but you could act like less of a nigger.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 19, 2017)

Geena and friends want to go to war with the media and/or police for misgendering (something easily fixed by making an edit to a small number of words in an article) a suicidal, homicidal threat to the Georgia Tech community and their security forces.



CatParty said:


>



Francis "Full of Bile" Biles is defending Michelle "Terrorist Sympathizer" Perez from people pointing out that wishing death on people makes you look like a sociopath.

Its a good thing noone's ever accused Geena of not being an asshole irl.


----------



## GS 281 (Jun 14, 2018)

So last year, @Thomas Jay Wasserberg was trying to extort money out of users on KF and stating that he had a bunch of trannies in as co-plaintiffs. He offered that there would not be civil or criminal charges if "Bacon Street" gave @Thomas Jay Wasserberg payment. In the email, @Thomas Jay Wasserberg also tagged in two mental health officers who have been assigned to handle all complaints associated with him with the Tucson Police. Matthew Golden and Jason Winsky are the unfortunate gentlemen who had that responsibility. @Thomas Jay Wasserberg, knowing the history that transwomen have with law enforcement, added 5 transwomen and the mother of a young transgirl to the email chain. This is the email. 





I bring this up as a prologue to yesterday.

Tom had also brought Geena up as being a transwoman in his corner in skype conversations with KF and mentioned Geena as being the person who hooked him to Greta's mess which Greta subsequently bounced Tom out of for doing what? Sharing personal conversations. Yesterday on @Thomas Jay Wasserberg's home-board AMB, Tom inexplicably brought up Geena as someone that Kiwi Farms would like to prevent from being involved in a non-existant "congressional inquiry" he believes is being headed up by Rep. Raul Grijalva. 





For some reason, @Thomas Jay Wasserberg was incessantly tagging Geena into a conversation with him, and the results were quite amusing.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 14, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> So last year, @Thomas Jay Wasserberg was trying to extort money out of users on KF and stating that he had a bunch of trannies in as co-plaintiffs. He offered that there would not be civil or criminal charges if "Bacon Street" gave @Thomas Jay Wasserberg payment. In the email, @Thomas Jay Wasserberg also tagged in two mental health officers who have been assigned to handle all complaints associated with him with the Tucson Police. Matthew Golden and Jason Winsky are the unfortunate gentlemen who had that responsibility. @Thomas Jay Wasserberg, knowing the history that transwomen have with law enforcement, added 5 transwomen and the mother of a young transgirl to the email chain. This is the email.
> 
> View attachment 473055
> 
> ...


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 22, 2018)

Geena, eat my entire ass, you wretched pile of fat and misery.
(also crossover with gravedancer and hypocrite Pete Katzinski)


----------



## Jaiman (Jun 22, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> View attachment 479517
> Geena, eat my entire ass, you wretched pile of fat and misery.
> (also crossover with gravedancer and hypocrite Pete Katzinski)




 

After asking for evidence of TB being a bigot, while also stating the people who make these claims never show it, she blocked my account with nothing else to say.
She's really good at owning herself.


----------

